
Artificial Intelligence Could Be on Brink of Passing Turing Test - rosser
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/04/turing-test-revisited
======
ColinWright
Comments on an earlier submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3836683>

 _Meta: OK, I'm finding myself doing the cross-referencing thing again. I'm
going to chill and (again) stop doing it. Sorry for the inconvenience._

~~~
rosser
D'oh. I should've searched before submitting.

